# eheim 2028 pro 2 or eheim 2026 pro 2



## jamesbrokman10 (Nov 4, 2005)

Setting up a 150 gallon also and i want to run 2 canisters on this one, will 2 2026's be enough or should i go with 2 2028 pro 2's? Going to use 2 hydor 300 watt inline heaters and a diy co2 reactor with an sms122 and odno lighting, does this sound right?


----------



## b2au (Nov 16, 2005)

if you can get the 2028, i would go with that.
more filteration doesn't hurt. besides, your inline heater will slow the current slightly.

you can also adjust the flow rate...

so if you can spend the extra cash, go 2028, if not, 2026 is enough too.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Although Eheim lists the filters as having two different flow rates they have the exact same motor driving both of them. The only real difference is the amount of media they can hold. The 2028 holds 3 baskets and the 2026 only holds 2. I would think the question to ask yourself would be what sort of fish load you are going to have? Are you planning on big fish like Angels and Discus or small tetras?


----------



## magicmagni (Aug 19, 2004)

I'm running a 120G with Discus that I feed heavily. I run 1 2028 for biological and a magnum 350 for mechanical filtration. The magnum gets changed bi-weekly and the Eheim monthly. I am also using two 300w hydor in-line heaters. Works fine. That said though if I had to do it again I would definitely go with a sump.

If you still want to run canisters though then I would run at least 2 2028s. However whatever you do you want your water turnover rate to be at least 300 to 400 GPH. The more flow the better.


----------

